
VCBrags did one last thing before deleting their account - taytus
https://savingjournalism.substack.com/p/vcbrags-did-one-last-thing-before
======
kjaftaedi
Unreadable.

Like trying to follow a story told by a 4 year old.

------
xenospn
So apparently the account was run by Jason Calacanis (or so he claims).

------
londons_explore
A lot of schoolyard politics here...

